# Como variar la velocidad de un motorcillo



## aurora (Nov 12, 2005)

Hola...soy nueva aquí, y no tengo ni idea de electrónica. 

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar: necesito conectar un motorcillo de esos eléctricos que llevan algunos cochecillos teledirigidos (creo que son de 130 o algo así) a un par de pilas AA (1,5V cada una). Pero necesito poder variar la velocidad, y creo que para esto se usa un potenciómetro.

A ver si alguien me puede decir qué motor y que potenciómetro comprar para que vaya bien con 2 pilas AA y no se queme el motor..

Mil gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 12, 2005)

Hola aurora, te aseguro que por mucho que hagas el motor no se quemara, es mas factible que se queme el potenciometro. Por eso te propongo que utilices un transistor de tal forma que el manejo de corriente de la carga lo haga el transistor y no el potenciometro. 

Puedes utilizar el transistor 2N3904 y un potenciometro de 1000 ohmios (1K), realiza el montaje como esta en la figura, de seguro no tendrás problemas.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## aurora (Nov 15, 2005)

Oooops, creo que no lo tengo demasiado claro...ya te digo que no tengo ni idea de electrónica... ops: 

A ver he hecho un diagrama con el que me aclaro más, y tengo dudas sobre como conectar el transistor (patilla B) al potenciómetro (he nombrado las 3 patillas para que te sea más fácil explicarmelo), y el potenciómetro al motor...

De todas formas te estoy muy agradecida por responder!!  

Un beso!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 15, 2005)

Hola Aurora, con el diagrama que hiciste me será mas fácil explicártelo, por eso me tome la libertad de modificar el dibujo y colocarlo de la forma correcta para que el circuito te funcione.

Realmente el circuito es muy simple y te debe funcionar, pero si no es así es porque la asignación de pines en el transistor no es la correcta. Si no te funciona, verifícala.

Saludos.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

creo que a ese eskemita... le falta una pequeña resistencia de tope para cuando el potenciometro esta al minimo (motor al maximo)...
podria ser una de 1 K en serie al potenciometro???

suerte!..


----------



## Adriano (Dic 17, 2005)

2N3904

Hola a todos.

He seguido vuestros consejos y de la siguiente manera:

Motorcillo de 6 voltios.
Amplificador 2N3904
Potenciómetro de 1 K
Fuente de alimentación de 4,5 voltios

El resultado es el siguiente:  Me funciona bien pero incluso con el potenciómetro al máximo y motor al mínimo, se calienta mucho el amplificador, llegando incluso a quemar si se pone el motor al máximo.

¿Es normal?

¿Qué tengo qué hacer?

     Adriano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 17, 2005)

Hola, como nos comenta MorbidAngel puedes utilizar una resistencia de limitación en serie con el potenciometro, creo que con 560 Ohmios es suficiente. Si aun así el transistor se calienta, es debido a que la corriente exigida por el motor esta en los limites de operación del transistor, por lo cual deberás utilizar un transistor que soporte mas corriente, como por ejemplo el TIP41.

Saludos.


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 10, 2006)

laresistencia en serie con el potenciometro va aqui?

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 10, 2006)

La resistencia en serie esta bien ahí, puede ir antes o después del potemciometro.


Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 12, 2006)

si en vez de 4,5v son 9v hay que poner un potneciometro de 2k y una resistencia de 1k no?? pero el transistor con ese vale o hay que poner uno que soporte mas corriente??

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> si en vez de 4,5v son 9v hay que poner un potneciometro de 2k y una resistencia de 1k no?? pero el transistor con ese vale o hay que poner uno que soporte mas corriente??
> 
> saludos



Hola, la verdad solo respondí a si la resistencia esta en el lugar correcto, no saqué cálculos ni nada.


Al aumentar el voltaje, si la corriente que las resistencias dejan pasar es excesiva, se va  quemar el transistor, puede hacer 2 cosas cambiar el transistor por uno de mayor potencia o lo que es más fácil, aumentar el potenciómetro 

No fue a usted a quién le pase las fórmulas del transistor??

Bueno de todas maneras se las vuelvo a dejar
http://files.filefront.com/Transistor_Frmulaspdf/;5174119;;/fileinformación.html

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 12, 2006)

no, a mi no fue. que el potenciometro sea de mas o menos potencia  afecta a la velocidad del motor porque reduzca la corriente que pasa por el??
gracias por tu respuesta

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> no, a mi no fue. que el potenciometro sea de mas o menos potencia  afecta a la velocidad del motor porque reduzca la corriente que pasa por el??
> gracias por tu respuesta
> 
> saludos



Nop, yo no me refería a comprar un pot de mayor potencia, sino de mayor resistencia y así si afecta la velocidad del motor, aunqu eno es tanto la velocidad, sino que al aumentar la resistencia de la base, pasa menos corriente y el transistor esta menos saturado.

Al estar menos saturado, fluye menos corriente de colector a emisor, y como el motor esta conectado ahi, pues también le pasa menos corriente, con ello las bobinas tienen un campo menor y al motor le cueta más trabajo girar, loo cuál en resúmen es que se ve que gira más lento :9

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 13, 2006)

vale, de mayor resistencia, pero, ¿cuanto mayor? que necesito saber para saber de cuantos ohms tiene que ser el pot. para 9v?? yo lo habia hecho como una regla de tres, doble voltaje pues doble resitencia del pot. 

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 13, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> vale, de mayor resistencia, pero, ¿cuanto mayor? que necesito saber para saber de cuantos ohms tiene que ser el pot. para 9v?? yo lo habia hecho como una regla de tres, doble voltaje pues doble resitencia del pot.
> 
> saludos



Hola, con uan regla de 3 no funciona .

En el pdf que le adjunté una vez, viene las f´romulas para calcular el punto de operación del transistor  con eso puede calcular la resistencia de la base.

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 17, 2006)

si la resistencia es de 560 ohms para saber los w hay que sacar los amperios y multiplicarlos por los v no? pues esque algo ago mal porque I=V/R => I= 4,5/560 = 0,008 A, luego W= V.A => W= 4.5 . 0,008 = 0,036W pero 0,036w es casi 1/30 de un w las hay de tan poca potencia??

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 17, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> si la resistencia es de 560 ohms para saber los w hay que sacar los amperios y multiplicarlos por los v no? pues esque algo ago mal porque I=V/R => I= 4,5/560 = 0,008 A, luego W= V.A => W= 4.5 . 0,008 = 0,036W pero 0,036w es casi 1/30 de un w las hay de tan poca potencia??
> 
> saludos



Hola, es que hay un detalle, en la resistencia no se can todos los 4.5v, pues la resistencia queda en serie la unión base-emisor del transistor y esta es como un diodo se cane .7v.

Entonces si el oltaje es 4.5v, el voltaje en la resistencia es (4.5)-(.7)=3.8v

La intensidad que esta pasando por la resistencia y llegando a la base del transistor es I=V/R

I=3.8/560=10mA

Para saber de que potencia comprar la resistencia P=VI=3.8*10mA= 40mW

Pero no tiene que comprar una resistencia de 40mW debe comprar una mayor, si compra una de 1/2W no pasa nada malo, simplemente aguanta más.

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 17, 2006)

en ese mismo circuito si en vez de un potenciometro pongo un LDR la velocidad del motorcillo variara segun el nivel de luz no??

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 17, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> en ese mismo circuito si en vez de un potenciometro pongo un LDR la velocidad del motorcillo variara segun el nivel de luz no??
> 
> saludos



Si, efectivamente variará de manera proporcional a la luz que reciba, siempre y cuando la intensidad sea suficiente para sacarlo del estado de corte.

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 18, 2006)

vale y cual es la letra de cada patita en el transistor y el pot (esque si lo doy la vuelta las patitas cambian de sitio excepto la del centro) segun el esquema del principio???


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 18, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> vale y cual es la letra de cada patita en el transistor y el pot (esque si lo doy la vuelta las patitas cambian de sitio excepto la del centro) segun el esquema del principio???



Las del pot no importan, el pot son 2 resistencias variables en serie, el punto donde se unen ambas resistencias es la patilla del centro.

De una patilla del extremo al centro es una resistencia y del centro hacia el otro extremo es l aotra resistencia.

Cuando gira el potenciómetro hasta la derecha, la resistencia  de la derecha disminuye hasta el valor mínimo y la otra aumenta hasta el valor máximo del pot.

Lo del tip puede encontrarlo aquí
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/2782/MOSPEC/TIP41.html

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 18, 2006)

si conecto mal el transistor pasa algo??


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 18, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> si conecto mal el transistor pasa algo??



Con 4.5v y con esas resistencias, no creo , simplemente no funciona como se esperaba.

Saludos


----------



## nabco (Ago 5, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola Aurora, con el diagrama que hiciste me será mas fácil explicártelo, por eso me tome la libertad de modificar el dibujo y colocarlo de la forma correcta para que el circuito te funcione.
> 
> Realmente el circuito es muy simple y te debe funcionar, pero si no es así es porque la asignación de pines en el transistor no es la correcta. Si no te funciona, verifícala.
> 
> Saludos.


Li-Ion, como estas!?
Consulta, puedo utilizar este circuito para un motor de 9v dc de 2400rpm...?
o necesito reemplazarle alguno de sus componentes... necesito que el mismo trabaje a menos revoluciones aprox 1800rpm, o bien de 0 a 2400rpm..., me das una mano con esto!?
Muchas gracias, con lo que me puedas aportar y lo que puedan aportar!
Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola Nabco, el circuito aquí propuesto es muy simple y tiene la desventaja de que al disminuir la velocidad del motor se disminuye también el torque. Te aconsejo que busques en el foro circuitos de control por pwm.

Saludos.


----------



## Adriano (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola amigos.

Yo intento hacer ese circuito de la primera pagina y le coloque un led y un interruptor donde los veis, ¿esta bien asi?




  ¿Es posible hacer un regulador variable mas sencillo con un juego de resisitencias, simplemente? enseñarme un sistema, gracias

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 21, 2009)

Adriano dijo:
			
		

> Amplificador 2N3904
> 
> El resultado es el siguiente:  Me funciona bien pero incluso con el potenciómetro al máximo y motor al mínimo, se calienta mucho el amplificador, llegando incluso a quemar si se pone el motor al máximo.
> 
> ...




Es TRANSISTOR no amplificador


----------



## Adriano (Feb 21, 2009)

Sí, entiendo pero ese led e interruptor están bien puestos?

Necesito una respuesta para hacerlo mañana, 

Gracias.

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 22, 2009)

ese led y la resistencia no hacen falta, no le veo utilidad.


----------



## Adriano (Feb 22, 2009)

Es simplemente como piloto de aviso de encendido, nada más.

¿Puede afectar al buen funcionamiento del circuito?  ¿conoces algún sistema más sencillo para regular la velocidad del motorcillo, a base de un juego de resistencias.

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## Adriano (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.

He realizado el 1º circuito anterior para un motor de 4,5 v. con 3 pilas AA y cuando el motor está al tope intento bajar las revoluciones y con apenas 10º de giro del pote. se para en seco,

¿Hay alguna solución para que tenga un amrgen ma´s amplio de velocidades?

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## richar (Mar 18, 2009)

agregale un dido recticador en paralelo al motor esto evitara que se queme el transistor


----------



## richar (Mar 18, 2009)

este circuito es bonito y sencillo respondiendo a aurora agregale un diodo rectificador en para con el motor esto evitara que se queme el transistor debido a qu los motores de cc devuelven la corriente y por eso se quema bueno no soy experto pero me resulto


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2009)

"He realizado el 1º circuito anterior para un motor de 4,5 v. con 3 pilas AA y cuando el motor está al tope intento bajar las revoluciones y con apenas 10º de giro del pote. se para en seco,
¿Hay alguna solución para que tenga un amrgen ma´s amplio de velocidades?"


Lo mejor en estos casos es usar PWM, hay circuitos bien faciles con el 555. Lo del transistor y el potenciometro es muy primitivo


----------



## Adriano (Mar 18, 2009)

Gracias, compañero.

¿Puedes poner un circuito de esos con PWM, el más sencillo?

Gracias.

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## javasquez (Jun 16, 2009)

Que tal amigos del foro? Es para saber su opinion respecto a un proyecto que estoy montando el cual consiste en un convertidor DC/AC. Necesito utilizar un transistor de potencia BD239 pero lo he buscado en todos lados y no lo consigo... queria saber si alguno me puede ayudar diciendome: Existe un transistor equivalente que pueda usar en su lugar? Que me recomiendan? de antemano muchas gracias! saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 30, 2009)

hola chicos! que tal ?   bueno..  me interesó esto asi qe bueno hice el impreso..

 quiero me digan si esta bien y las modificaciones si me las pueden hacer OK? 


esta es la imagen:

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/8118/dibujo2d.png


Muchas Gracias...


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jun 30, 2009)

bueno aqui les dejo este circuito funciona al 100%.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 30, 2009)

ah ok muchisimas gracias swat jeje  


saludos


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jun 30, 2009)

te parece bueno el diseño?


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 30, 2009)

siii  pero una consulta: que funcion cumple el 555 ?


----------



## jorger (Jun 30, 2009)

rodrigo_6 dijo:
			
		

> siii  pero una consulta: que funcion cumple el 555 ?


Es el propio generador de pulsos,con el pote regulas el ancho de pulso y así la velocidad del motor.
Un saludo


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 30, 2009)

ah bueno gracias amigo


----------



## mark_gut15 (Jun 30, 2009)

Suena buena idea lo del pwm para lo del motor, pero parecería que no fuera el caso en este momento, de cualquier cosa, como han mencionado que el motor devuelve la corriente, seria preferible utilizar un TMOS(MTP3055V) en la salida para que se accione el motor por voltaje, no por corriente.


----------



## SKATER (Mar 1, 2010)

si uso 12v y 700ma que modificasiones tendria que hacer.gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola a todos. Estaría interesado en variar la velocidad de un motor de lavaparabrisas (12 Vcc) para regular el caudal de líquido que suministra. No necesito que sea proporcional, es para regular el líquido que inyectaré en mi máquina de humo. No me interesa que pierda potencia, por lo tanto par (o momento) de fuerza. No me interesan PWR, sino LM317. Acepto sugerencias.

Josefe17


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Mmm acabo de ver un regulador en un post de muchos ampers crees que te sirva para buscarlo josefe17, o es otra cosa lo que necesitas???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Estaría interesado en variar la velocidad de un motor de lavaparabrisas (12 Vcc) para regular el caudal de líquido que suministra. No necesito que sea proporcional, es para regular el líquido que inyectaré en mi máquina de humo. No me interesa que pierda potencia, por lo tanto par (o momento) de fuerza. No me interesan PWR, sino LM317. Acepto sugerencias.
> 
> Josefe17


 

Medile el consumo conectado directo a los 12 Vdc así sabemos más o menos de cuantos amperes hablamos . . . serán 4 o 5 ?

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

Pocos, lo malo es que hasta diciembre nada de medidas. No creo que sean más de 500 mA, ya que lo probé con un trafo de 500 mA y no me dio problemas.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

> No me interesan PWR,



a que te refieres con esto???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

Metele el LM317 y listo ! tira un ampere con disipador.

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

¿Y si es más le pongo más LM317 en paralelo?


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola ! volviendo al tema del motorcillo,,, en caso de querer invertir el sentido de giro,,, tengo entendido que se realiza con una llave doble inversora,,,pero como se la conecta al circuito ?? saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

> volviendo al tema del motorcillo,,, en caso de querer invertir el sentido de giro,,, tengo entendido que se realiza con una llave doble inversora,,,pero como se la conecta al circuito ??


ya viste este tema...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/aporte-puente-h-motores-43203/


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

Te refieres si está solo (directo a pila) o regulado y con qué circuito
Generalmente si es de tipo juguete y UNIVERSAL se puede invertir con una llave inversora de las usadas en las casas cuando hay 3 o más puntos de luz conmutados, conectado en un lado los polos del motor y en otro la entrada de DC. Si no te la puedes hacer con un conmutador doble de 6 pins (dos canales, A y B y dos contactos por canal, 1 y 2, más los puentes de entrada, INPUT A e INPUT B) uniendo la salida 1 del canal A con la salida 2 del canal B; y la 1 del B con la 2 del A. La corriente la metes por los puentes de los conmutadores INPUT A e INPUT B y la sacas por A1 y B1; o B2 y A2; o A1 y A2; o B2 y B1, respectivamente. Igualmente puede meter por ahí la corriente y sacrla por INPUT A e INPUT B, pero siempre tras todo circuito de regulación y antes del motor.


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 15, 2010)

gracias por las respuestas lo voy a probar !


----------

